# Canada visa lottery



## erikfree (Dec 7, 2010)

Does anyone know if Canada has a visa lottery like the US does? I am American looking to get to Canada to live/work. I would love to put our name in the hat.

Thank you for any information!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

erikfree said:


> Does anyone know if Canada has a visa lottery like the US does? I am American looking to get to Canada to live/work. I would love to put our name in the hat.
> 
> Thank you for any information!


Canada does NOT have a lottery system.


----------



## simonlacey (Jan 5, 2011)

Is does have a lottery but think it costs a dollar www.lotterycanada.com shame they don't do the green card one like the states


----------



## erikfree (Dec 7, 2010)

A VISA lottery, not a lotto!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

erikfree said:


> A VISA lottery, not a lotto!


I suspect he was having some fun. To make things clear Canada does not have a VISA lottery.


----------



## simonlacey (Jan 5, 2011)

Sorry guys just trying to make things a little light hearted.


----------

